# أحلى ترانيم المرنّم زكريّا حنّا



## johnhakim (22 سبتمبر 2007)

يا جماعة أنا جايبلكم ترانيم للمرنّم زكريّا حنّا مرنّم صوته جميل أوى و على فكرة هو نزل ألبوم جديد بعنوان عرش النعمة و أنا عندى ترنيمة واحدة من الألبوم. بس أنا جايبلكم ترانيم من الألبوم بتاعه أيامي رسالة و ترنيمة كمان عن الإبن الطال نزّلها فى شريط إسمه بتفسر دمعاتي لمجموعة من المرنّمين و إسم الترنيمة زمان خنتك و سبتك. هي دى كلماتها:-


1.زمان خنتك و سبتك و بعيد عنّك مشيت
 دلوقتي حناناك جبني و لحضنك تاني جيت
القرار
جيت خلاص مش ممكن أبعد عنّك لحظة تاني 
جيب خلاص و معاك هاعيش ربّى لآخر زماني​2.كان طيش شبابي لبيعيد واخدني
و الوهم كان لبحوره شاددني
و فضلت ماشى أعمى ضرير
تاهت خطايا وسط المسير
و كنت بشرّى بجرّح فيك​دقت الجراح فى بعادي عنّك
عرفت قيمة قربي منّك
فاق قلبي فيّا من الوهم الكبير
و ناويت يا ربّي معاك أسير
و خلاص أديني رجعت ليك​3.كان بُعدي عنّك أكبر خطيّة
كان نقطة سودة ساكنة فى ماضيّ
و الشر كان هو الستار
اللي بسواده طافى النهار
نسّاني ربي وعودي ليك​و فى لحظة لمّا نديت عليّ
صحيت دموعى المدارية
نفضت توب همّي و أنيني
و كفن الخوف اللي مغطيني
و خلاص أديني رجعت ليك​أدي أول ترنيمتين:-
1. _ماشي سوّاح_
http://www.4shared.com/file/24768903/26b926d9/__online.html
2. _فى وقت ضعفي_
http://www.4shared.com/file/24770825/4fa8a06/____.html
و آدي ترنيمة _زمان خنتك و سبتك_ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/24773468/5886535/___.html
يا رب الترانيم كلّها تعجبكم و أنا مسّتني ردودكم.
:sami73:


----------



## johnhakim (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*what's happenin?*

إيه يا جماعة كان نفسي حد يقوللي إن الترانيم عجبته هم مش عاحبنكم ولا...


----------



## ann hans (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أحلى ترانيم المرنّم زكريّا حنّا*

الترانيم كلها حلوة مرسى عليها وانا باحب زكريا حنا لانة من المرنمين القدام وترانيمه حلوة


----------



## revaldo (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أحلى ترانيم المرنّم زكريّا حنّا*

*ميرسي ع الترانيم​*


----------



## مينا ناصف (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: أحلى ترانيم المرنّم زكريّا حنّا*

أنا بأمانة مش عارف أشكرك إزاى لأنى بدور على ترانيم زكريا حنا مش لاقى أنا بحبه أوى لانه مرنم جميل وعندنا فى كنيستنا بنسميه أحسن صوت فى مصر وياريت تقدر تجبلنا ترانيم تانى


----------



## venanabil (27 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الترانيم الحلوه دى


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 أبريل 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2009)

ميرررررسى على الترانيم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## غاندى ابراهيم (29 مايو 2010)

الله يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## فايز راتب (2 يونيو 2010)

انا عايز انزل ترانيم بس مش عارف ازاى ياريت تدلونى والرب يبارككم .


----------

